# June Hurricane Coaster ride



## DonChristie (Jun 8, 2020)

Let's Ride this Sunday, 6/14/2020! Meet at 9am @ Caribou coffee, 4327 Park Rd., Charlotte, NC, 28173 and leave @ 10am. This ride is along the Sugar creek greenway. If you want to wear a mask, cool. If you do not want to wear a mask, cool. Let's Ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

I plan on being there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Jun 9, 2020)

According to the news, the weather's going to be really nice!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2020)

Oilit said:


> According to the news, the weather's going to be really nice!



All the more reason to ride!


----------



## mrg (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow Don, you going to ride your high wheeler like you were in that first picture?


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m in!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2020)

mrg said:


> Wow Don, you going to ride your high wheeler like you were in that first picture?



Why yes...of course and my favorite Tweed blazer! Lol


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 14, 2020)

An absolute perfect ride today in Charlotte! Rode the Sugar creek greenway into uptown! My Red CWC and the Shawns Brown 36 Mead had their maiden voyages today! The 8 story parking structure is like being 12 all over again! You should of been there!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like everyone had fun.  I was in Tennessee  riding the  Tweetsie Trail. I will try to get up there soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2020)

An absolutely gorgeous day for riding! I gotta thank Don @DonChristie and his wife Carol for having my suite ready at Hotel Christie! Carol always makes sure we have some breakfast treats to fuel us for the ride. Always good to see everyone--Jim @jimbo53, Joel @Oilit, Rye, and Mark. This may be my last one for a while but it was a good one. Riding the parking deck is always a blast and we haven't got arrested yet! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice to see vintage bicycles on trails once again! Excellent guys!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2020)

Fantastic!
The Royal Master was looking very regal, out in that Carolina Sunshine.
Nice, to see everyone out enjoying their bikes again.
Sweet new/old acquisition Shawn!


----------

